# Location of unit at Westin Kierland Villas?



## jpl2004 (Feb 26, 2006)

Any owners or visitors to Westin Kierland Villas have a clue where unit 3106 is located? Website resort map does not list units..just the buildings(B1,B2, etc)

Thanks for any help

J.


----------



## zinger1457 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Location*

The first number is the building # so that is building 3. Room 106 is on the first floor, and it's a golf course view.


----------



## jpl2004 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply!

This is the unit number that is listed on exchange contract. Since I understand Kierland Villas are float..is there a possiblity at check-in or before arrival I may be able to request something above the first floor? Since I'll be going in June, I fiqured there may be more availble units.


J.


----------



## zinger1457 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re.:*



			
				jpl2004 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> This is the unit number that is listed on exchange contract. Since I understand Kierland Villas are float..is there a possiblity at check-in or before arrival I may be able to request something above the first floor? Since I'll be going in June, I fiqured there may be more availble units.
> 
> ...



Not sure how the exchanges work but I'm pretty sure they would accomodate your request for another room if one is available, and that shouldn't be a problem in June.  Call the resort and ask before going.  With the new construction going on building 3 or 1 would be my first choices.


----------



## baz48 (Feb 28, 2006)

We're going for the first time in October.  Any special room requests I should put in?   For Maui, we request upper floor, pool side, near the beach.  Are there similar type options we should think about for Kierland?


----------



## zinger1457 (Feb 28, 2006)

baz48 said:
			
		

> We're going for the first time in October.  Any special room requests I should put in?   For Maui, we request upper floor, pool side, near the beach.  Are there similar type options we should think about for Kierland?



My first visit was earlier this month during the FBR Open.  It was a last minute reservation and felt lucky just to get something so I didn't try to be selective.  The only options they offered me when I made the reservation was a pool or golf course view.  I had a golf course view on the second floor and although it was nice I will try to get a top floor next time.  Also, the patios on the smaller 1-BR villas are recessed in a little from the building so you don't get a 180 view, there's a little bit of a tunnel affect looking out.


----------



## Patented (Mar 2, 2006)

baz48 said:
			
		

> We're going for the first time in October.  Any special room requests I should put in?   For Maui, we request upper floor, pool side, near the beach.  Are there similar type options we should think about for Kierland?



Don't get poolside unless you enjoy a lullaby.  The music at the pool blasts till late into the night and it keeps you awake if you keep your terrace door open.  The golfcourse view is devine, lol.  Very peaceful and serene compared to the pool view.  We loved it there.


----------



## baz48 (Mar 3, 2006)

Patented said:
			
		

> Don't get poolside unless you enjoy a lullaby.  The music at the pool blasts till late into the night and it keeps you awake if you keep your terrace door open.  The golfcourse view is devine, lol.  Very peaceful and serene compared to the pool view.  We loved it there.



Thanks for the advice.  I'll request an upper floor with a golf course view.


----------



## rocky (Mar 3, 2006)

Patented said:
			
		

> Don't get poolside unless you enjoy a lullaby.  The music at the pool blasts till late into the night and it keeps you awake if you keep your terrace door open.  The golfcourse view is devine, lol.  Very peaceful and serene compared to the pool view.  We loved it there.



The music blasting from the pool is no joke.  That was our only complaint about our visit to Kierland.  It went on until 11 or later, every night.


----------



## Da5id (Mar 4, 2006)

I believe the X106 rooms are handicapped accessible and right by the elevator. I'm glad they have them for our handicapped co-owners, but I really didn't care for them. Instead of the big shower, it had a smaller side shower with seating. The washer/dryer were combined into one unit and low to the floor.Something else , probably trivial, bugged me but I can't think of it right now. It really wasn't a big deal, just not exactly what I paid for a 1 Br premium. The elevator on the other hand has a lot of traffic (noise), particularly on the ground floor.  

I do like the golf course views too. I wouldn't exactly call the music blaring... I never once heard it except when I was outside.


----------



## BradC (Mar 11, 2006)

Da5id said:
			
		

> I believe the X106 rooms are handicapped accessible and right by the elevator.


We stayed in building 2 (poolfront) in 2004, but on the third floor (might have been room 2306 -- for some reason that sounds familiar), and it was a handicapped-accessible room as well.  So it's not just the first floor rooms that are handicapped accessible.

Basically, they flip-flop the location of the shower and the toilet from the standard floor plan.  If I had a choice, I'd probably take the standard room, but the handicapped-accessible room wasn't bad at all.


----------

